# Classical Waltz for String Orchestra



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello,
this piece is aimed for waltz dancing. I entitle it joyful but maybe it is a bit sad also. The rhythm is pronounced, often with pizzicato bass to support dancing.
Comment if you wish:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fjoyful-waltz


----------

